# Got to love it EGT issues



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Well once again I have been dealing with a egt sensor issue and just been dealing with it (been getting tired replacing sensors) the wife used my car while I did her brakes guess what she "broke" down
> 
> 
> she got the reduced power message and then while driving she got an engine shutdown message while the car shut down
> ...


can`t blame GM for the speed restrictions, new regulations forced on them by dumb ass government.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

oilburner I understand the speed restriction BUT an ENGINE shutdown while driving that's was insane the only that kept my wife safe me teaching her things if not she would have been in the drive lanes on a major highway


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Well once again I have been dealing with a egt sensor issue and just been dealing with it (been getting tired replacing sensors) the wife used my car while I did her brakes guess what she "broke" down
> 
> 
> she got the reduced power message and then while driving she got an engine shutdown message while the car shut down
> ...


This is the first I've heard of an "engine shutdown message". Do you have any more specifics on this? What's your plan of attach, dealer visit? I am very interested to learn more about this issue.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Engine shutdown is insane!! What if your in the far left lane on a 8 lane stretch of highway and no one lets you back in time.
GM had better fix this pronto for all our cars.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Engine shutdown is the computer telling you to shut off the car, it doesn't actually kill the engine.

I experienced this with my diesel after the dealership messed up my oil change and it resulted in getting a new SCR.

It went into this mode and the car was dead, I mean it would BARELY move, but the engine physically kept running until I shut it off once I got off the road.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

No the engine shutdown not telling her to turn it off but it DID turn off 

miltownsho you sure you didn't go into "reduced power" mode thas a totally different


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

If you are getting EGT codes and regularly replacing sensors you have a problem with the car that needs to be fixed, not parts thrown at it. You likely either have a wiring issue, dpf issue causing an exhaust restriction, or ECM failure. The best thing you can do is to have it scanned and see what is going on when that occurs. There is a shutdown programmed into the car which comes in with the EGT showing temps high enough to cause a fire.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mr overkill said:


> Well once again I have been dealing with a egt sensor issue and just been dealing with it (been getting tired replacing sensors) the wife used my car while I did her brakes guess what she "broke" down
> 
> 
> she got the reduced power message and then while driving she got an engine shutdown message while the car shut down
> ...


Hello mr overkill,

I apologize for the delay in our response and we regret to hear about this recent experience regarding your Cruze. Have you had your dealership diagnose this concern yet? I'd welcome the opportunity to reach out to your dealership on your behalf to assist in facilitating an appointment. If interested, please private message us with your VIN, full contact information, current mileage, and preferred dealership to proceed.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

DING DING DING ZIPPY you hit the nail on the head lolol the egt threw a code due to high egt temps.


and also king the issues I am getting are common sensor issues and unfortunately gm does not cover these as warranty issues so each


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

so each time I am on my own.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

and as to the dealer each time I mention the cruze is a diesel the price automatically DOUBLES oil changes oh its a diesel its 99.00 oh its a diesel for a trans service its double blah blah blah


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dude it seems your dealer is a sham. time for you to get your RO's from them and take business elsewhere. you realize buick dealers can service your car too


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep I had a Buick GMC dealer do my timing belt, and they was glad to work on it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> so each time I am on my own.


Just a longshot here, but how are your exhaust bolts? Not sure if you saw those threads on here..


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I replaced those bolts when the thread started. so far im at 50k miles and i have had the car from new 4/14 and i have had 2 o2 sensors (had to argue for the 2nd) a particulate filter sensor (not a emission part yet it monitors particulate ) and now a egt sensor. I was excited to look forward to a 2500 diesel silverado next summer but this car has left me with reliability doubts.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

mr overkill said:


> I replaced those bolts when the thread started. so far im at 50k miles and i have had the car from new 4/14 and i have had 2 o2 sensors (had to argue for the 2nd) a particulate filter sensor (not a emission part yet it monitors particulate ) and now a egt sensor. I was excited to look forward to a 2500 diesel silverado next summer *but this car has left me with reliability doubts*.



X2, I don't take my wife's advice to get another Toyota or Lexus and am now paying for it with frequent visits to dealer for repairs. 94 degrees F here today with 100% humidity and ac goes out. Go to dealer, they are out of loaner cars because according to service writer, they have so many cars in for repairs. Oh joy!! Head service writer advises that frequent regens are " normal" according to GM corporate. Might as well get used to that too!! So, now I am stuck with no AC and frequent regens.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

^^^^ again bad dealer, take your business elsewhere. when we are out of loaners gm pays for a hertz loaner and we drop you off at the hertz lot


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So for shits i took out the "2 egt sensor man was it PACKED with soot i cleaned it out and also took out the #1 egt sensor as well was just as packed up then i started the car and gave it a few revs man did a cloud come out finished cleaning the sendors and reinstalled and reset the light so far so good


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Nope didnt help time to get a new sensor back to square one


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do the delete!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Wanna donate. And I will. Heheh


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Weird thing is the #3 get is always reading higher this is after sitting overnight
View attachment 201857


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Weird thing is the #3 get is always reading higher this is after sitting overnight
> View attachment 201857


I wonder if that is considered within tolerance. Seems way off to me though.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Funny. My dealer replaced my first EGT sensor as warranty. Now it's going to be going in again for another.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

EGT sensor was the only thing I ever needed to have replaced related to emissions. I think it's a very common failure item. That being said, once the one sensor was replaced, no further issues (180K total miles so far)


----------

